# Who's the most bristle/brizzle



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2005)

North or south,

In the South corner is da fizz

in the North is the JTG

Who wins Yooooooooooo decide


Bollox the voting didnt come up can a mod put it on for me pullllllleeeeeeeeeeze north and south options


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll buy the winner a milkshake


----------



## Isambard (Aug 26, 2005)

And don't forget the "comedy option":

All Bristolians are bleeding us poor Somerset folk white on the council tax!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 26, 2005)

Meanwhile, _East_ Bristol is more than comfortable with it's own Bristolianess and is content to let you endlessly slug it out North vs South...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 26, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, _East_ Bristol is more than comfortable with it's own Bristolianess and is content to let you endlessly slug it out North vs South...


And i will recline on my chaise lounge in genteel bath watching you rough types slugging it out!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 26, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> And i will recline on my chaise lounge in genteel bath watching you rough types slugging it out!



-And don't you try to take the high ground with us!  I went to Bath on Tuesday and let me tell you, it ain't all _Northanger Abbey_...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 26, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> -And don't you try to take the high ground with us!  I went to Bath on Tuesday and let me tell you, it ain't all _Northanger Abbey_...


Well it wouldn't be in argos would it? how are your new earrings by the way?


----------



## JTG (Aug 26, 2005)

East Bristol counts as north though, unless you're on about Brislington which is kind of border country.

Bath on the other hand is a theme park designed to keep all the bloody tourists out from under our feet.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 26, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Well it wouldn't be in argos would it? how are your new earrings by the way?



Argos was shut for a re-fit, so I bought some hooped ones from the Ann Summers shop.  

-At least, I _think_ they're earrings...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 26, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> East Bristol counts as north though, unless you're on about Brislington which is kind of border country.
> 
> Bath on the other hand is a theme park designed to keep all the bloody tourists out from under our feet.


  I haven't seem many japanese tourists wandering around knowle and feverishly snapping Aldi supermarkets so I guess you're right and it's worked!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 26, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> East Bristol counts as north though



Not in my book it doesn't.  Where I live, we can only dream of the kind of delights Gloucester Rd has to offer.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> East Bristol counts as north though, unless you're on about Brislington which is kind of border country.
> 
> Bath on the other hand is a theme park designed to keep all the bloody tourists out from under our feet.




PMSLOL


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2005)

I haven't got time for a spat!

I'm at work and have to then rush home to make mysef beautiful for some Devonian fun!


----------



## JTG (Aug 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> PMSLOL



True though innit. I can't believe some people see Bath as an actual real place suitable for normal people to live in


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I haven't got time for a spat!
> 
> I'm at work and have to then rush home to make mysef beautiful for some Devonian fun!



*rubs hands together*


----------



## Isambard (Aug 26, 2005)

Edit, was too rude.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2005)

I was thinking more of devononian cream   


bombscare , can we play radio flicky flicky...can we? can we?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Edit, was too rude.



Now it makes my post look really silly and rude also!


----------



## Isambard (Aug 26, 2005)

Just for you oh keeper of dangerous animals in the South Bristol Zoo


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 26, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I haven't got time for a spat!
> 
> I'm at work and have to then rush home to make mysef beautiful for some Devonian fun!



*rubs screen


I'm sure that said _Devonian_scum_!  

PML!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> True though innit. I can't believe some people see Bath as an actual real place suitable for normal people to live in




I think its a Little Britain sketch in the making

"but but but Im a Bathonian"   

With Madness in the backgorund doing "Welcome to the House of Bath"


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 26, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> True though innit. I can't believe some people see Bath as an actual real place suitable for normal people to live in


who says we're normal?    *runs off gibbering*


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 26, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I think its a Little Britain sketch in the making
> 
> "but but but Im a Bathonian"
> 
> With Madness in the backgorund doing "Welcome to the House of Bath"


'They say I'm a bathleaver but I'm not the only one....'


----------



## Isambard (Aug 26, 2005)

DJBS in his "off-duty" clothes shopping at "Trikes and Tunes for Trannies" in Torquay yesterday:


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 29, 2005)

no way am i getting in between the crossfire here 




			
				djbombscare said:
			
		

> Bollox the voting didnt come up can a mod put it on for me pullllllleeeeeeeeeeze north and south options



at the bottom of the page on the left there's a button you can press so you can add a poll after you have started a thread...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 29, 2005)

Mine wasn't at the bottom I found it at the top Woohoo


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 29, 2005)

*East Bristol Liberation Army*

Due to the lack of decent choices, I ain't voting...    

_<...spoils ballot paper...>_


----------



## on_the_fly (Aug 29, 2005)

I know what green leafed item you would of voted for   .


Im just an adopted brizzolite anywho.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 29, 2005)

I voted South cos I reckon there are more bristolians there. Round ere its full of people from London-me included!!!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Im just an adopted brizzolite anywho.



Me too.   




			
				on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I know what green leafed item you would of voted for


----------



## Iam (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm officially South Gloucestershire, so I can happily stay out of this.


----------



## Cakes (Aug 31, 2005)

There's no way I can vote in this until after the arm wrestling, clotted cream fight and cider eatingand going "arr!" competition.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 2, 2005)

*Pulls up chair for clotted cleam fight, pulls out pencil form behind ear*

Right Im opening the book. I'll give evens on Fizz and 50:1 on JTG.


----------



## wiskey (Sep 2, 2005)

bugger i've just made it a tie


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 2, 2005)

No more tie !


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## djbombscare (Sep 2, 2005)

And hello Wisky I aint seen ya bout for ages   

*waves*


----------



## JTG (Sep 2, 2005)

This should have been public, this is the sort of poll I want to take notes on 

*looks suspiciously at wiskers*


----------

